# Depersonalization is EASY to recover from



## MALCOLM BUTLER (Aug 7, 2014)

Just put my first video on youtube about my depersonalization journey and some recovery tips, check it out!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

Easy? I'm so DP'd you look like a damn cartoon character.


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

Whahahaha, you are right, TheMessenjah :lol:  .

Easy ??? It is not so easy to recover...


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

I've recovered from DP before. I agree it's easy, but not if you relapse back into


----------



## little star (Jun 28, 2013)

So, it is easy to recover... uhuhuh...

I have this #&%*(^%$& disorder 10,5 years...

Can you tell me how it is easy to recover... ???

Distraction doesn't helpt me... I think I still have social anxiety...

Is it easy for me to recover ??? Can you help me ???


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Not sure why you used such a weird ass filter


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Im actuallly convinced DP is amongst the hardest Journey a human being can ever go through, thats Just me tho. Although the methods to recovery are simple, yes, execution and living with it is a while other story.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

20 plus years of DP and counting...

No other comment!


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

I think its easy for some people :] and harder for others, depending in what circumstances they are or how positive they cam get. Im so sorry if this sounds harsh but I read in a website where they said that people dont recover because they are doing the wrong things.


----------



## pendyris (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmm,in my opinion it depends on many relative facts, such as "what caused the dp, what kind of dp <-- or severity are you dealing with, and if it's just a few days brief dp lapse or it became chronic.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

No, no no no no....

For some yes, it's anxiety. For others it's a lot deeper than some distraction and killing anxiety. If you got DP from anxiety related experience, maybe you have this type of DP, it's possible that working through the problems and kill anxiety might help or get rid of the DP, but the one size fits all is well busted on this site.

QUI[Redacted] EXAMPLE.

I don't have any social anxiety as I am numb, no thoughts, no emotions, no pleasure. Does some good thoughts change that? no as I don't have any thoughts, so no thought pattern to change... does doing things I like all day get back my pleasure? nope... does deaths, sex, near death experiences cause emotions? nope.... does thinking really hard get back my inner monologue? Nope. 2 years now. You know what did? Meds while I was on them. Now I am off them... back to nothing again.

Usually this post doesn't annoy me, i think the word EASY tipped me over


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah, anyone who uses the word "easy" in the context of DP is probably just trolling. This was evidently some form of clickbait in order to promote his own videos, which are possibly monetized for his own benefit. My feeling is that anyone who talks shit like this has something to sell. Fortunately this post is two years old, so hopefully it stays buried from here on out.


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

Now that's a damn lie!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

dude, what the hecks that filter? i get you're trying to help, and that's awesome but wtf is that filter, i cant see shit.


----------

